# I did it, now I need to puke!



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

As many of you will know I have been looking to change motorhome for a while now, and I have just placed the order and paid the deposit. 

I haven't slept properly for a week and I am still not feeling comfortable getting into debt for a motorhome, but I do spend a third of my life in the motorhome and I want my family to be happy and comfortable when we use the motorhome together.

I will be collecting the van on 26th September just in time for the Elm Cottage meet. Now I need to get my van stripped and ready for sale. I may even try it on eBay for a week before I take it to trade in. I have rejigged the deal so I can now sell my van for £25,500 and still be £500 better off. This does, unfortunately, mean I cannot attend the Greywell meet so I am going to have to get someone to take over for me, however, it is pretty easy as it is only the food order that needs sorting.

So the new van...

It is a 2013 Hymer B598 UK Line 5 Star. It is the first van I have found that fits my needs. The original owner had the van built to a high spec, it has nearly all options fitted but thankfully not leather seats. It is a 150BHP 2.3 6 speed auto Ducatto that has covered a little over 10,000 miles. It is plated at 3850kgs which is the top weight it can be (I checked with SV Tech). Highbridge Caravans are getting the towbar fitted for me and doing some snags I have spotted.

Now I just need to work hard to pay off the finance!

2013 Hymer B-Class 598 | Used Motorhomes | Highbridge Caravan Centre Ltd.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 5, 2017)

Great choice, now can you ban members who say derogatory comments about Hymer owners:wacko:


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice. And, funnily enough, almost exactly the same as what I paid for my first house 17 years ago...

Pleased for you mate


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 5, 2017)

Great choice Phil . As for the finance thing I think most of us have been there and got through it, and never looked back....


----------



## hotrats (Sep 5, 2017)

Good show pal and i wish you good health,enjoy.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice. Enjoy your new van.


----------



## robell (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks really nice. It's always scary committing to so much money, but as has already been said, most of us have been there and come through the other side. 

Hope you really enjoy your new van .......... and can then get some decent sleep  :drive:  :sleep-040:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Fabulous but if we are comparing to houses my first house cost just £1,600 it was a 1 bedroomed back to back repossession I think your MH is bigger lol though that shower looks a bit tight chick but you can always shower in Haamsters huge shower


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 5, 2017)

Can we just get it straight from the start ... is that grey or blue? :goodluck:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 5, 2017)

Dont worry about money or costs as we are all a long time dead,but do enjoy it and health to wear.:wave:


----------



## alcam (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> As many of you will know I have been looking to change motorhome for a while now, and I have just placed the order and paid the deposit.
> 
> I haven't slept properly for a week and I am still not feeling comfortable getting into debt for a motorhome, but I do spend a third of my life in the motorhome and I want my family to be happy and comfortable when we use the motorhome together.
> 
> ...



4 years old and only done 10k ?
Obviously a great deal for you but original owners would surely have been cheaper renting ?


----------



## denmar (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice one Phil you deserve it  (no pockets in shrouds)


----------



## Lee (Sep 5, 2017)

Lovely looking van.
I'm sure you and the family find it more comfortable and have some great tomes in the future.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Fabulous but if we are comparing to houses my first house cost just £1,600 it was a 1 bedroomed back to back repossession I think your MH is bigger lol though that shower looks a bit tight chick but you can always shower in Haamsters huge shower



And if you ask Paul nicely he might even scrub ya back :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 5, 2017)

Congratulations,lovely van but you do realise that no one will wave back to you now you have a Hymer. :lol-053:


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 5, 2017)

You lot trying to give me nightmares


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> .....................................
> 
> options fitted but thankfully not leather seats.



And what is wrong with leather seats may I ask,I am just contemplating putting some in mine !!


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 5, 2017)

That's a great looking van, now don't beak the springs :scared:


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Great looking van and excellent spec. 
Just make sure you go home occasionally!


----------



## 2cv (Sep 5, 2017)

Really nice looking van. Enjoy, you definitely deserve it.


----------



## Wully (Sep 5, 2017)

Absolutely stunning phil you can blame me a bit for parking next to you at  druridge  the wife and kids will be more comfortable and you know that then makes you're life more pleasansant can't wait to see grin on tezs fase my vans done over 8000 in 5 month and I don't regret it at all well done life's for living


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Edina said:


> Can we just get it straight from the start ... is that grey or blue? :goodluck:



No it's either gold bronze or beige


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

The big burning ? Will it be a Bosley free zone


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 5, 2017)

Really pleased for you Phil, now just go out and enjoy yourself.  :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 5, 2017)

Pleased for you all, it looks great. Do we get a guided tour?


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

***** said:


> One thing Phil.
> I would double check that 3850kg is the maximum as ours is plated at 4500kg and similar size.
> Obviously it depends on chassis!
> I know SV Tech are usually correct,  but what about checking with Hymer in Germany!
> ...



It is the light chassis, you need the maxi chassis for 4250kgs. The funny thing is that the Maxi 150bhp (4250kgs) upgrade is a cheaper option than the 150bhp (3850kgs) upgrade. The van still has over 700kgs load available.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> The big burning ? Will it be a Bosley free zone



No, he will be coming with us in this van.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> No, he will be coming with us in this van.



Woohoo Taya cannot wait to eat him, oops sorry Freudian slip there she meant Meet him.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 5, 2017)

now we will have mrs admin at more meets and phil cant let his hair down


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 5, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> now we will have mrs admin at more meets and phil cant let his hair down



He can keep his hair under your favourite red hat hippy, wouldn't be surprised if he's wearing it now. Must feel like that time of year for him.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> now we will have mrs admin at more meets and phil cant let his hair down



But Mrs Admin can


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh wow! That's one gorgeous van. Huge congratulations Phil and no more stressing eh... now the decision's made, just enjoy the ride


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 5, 2017)

welcome to hymer corner phil now stonedaddy can't ignore us , agree with comments decision made just relax and enjoy it, as you know had mine just over a year same vintage as yours & wouldn't change a thing only had couple of niggles shower waste came apart under floor fixed on warranty & we tend to overload the sliding cupboards under the sink pots pans and 20ltrs of drinking water so have smashed the catches only plastic have fitted half moon cabinet bolts to them now no problems, pity we probably won't see it until we're back in the spring for hereford and you will be well used to it by then


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 5, 2017)

Glad you took my advice , it's ok don't thank me.:sleep-027::sleep-027::sleep-027:


----------



## sparrks (Sep 5, 2017)

Congratulations, it looks a nice van, I hope you have some great adventures in it - you certainly deserve it refereeing this site.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

***** said:


> Phil, not trying to teach grandmother to suck eggs, but did you check the payload your self, bearing in mind that recent payload is worked out on just 20 litres water (which is not enough for wilding) and less gas and less fuel than older figures were.
> Then extras need to be deducted.
> I would either get your new van weighed, or contact Hymer in Germany for clarification!
> As I said, our 3 Litre B654S/L Star Edition is 3480kg empty, but with a gross of 4500kg
> This includes lots of fitted extras


It will be going straight on a weighbridge once I have filled all the tanks and fitted the gas system.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Ticking the boxes*

Hi Phil, (only met you once at Bugswater) congrats on new van...looks great and if it ticks all them boxes  then good for you.  Will be interesting what you do and don't transfer from your other van. Hymers seem to be the choice van for the dedicated....which seems appropriate for you as admin * Look forward to hearing how you "pimp it up" with all the gizmos/electronics etc..... Maja


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 5, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> welcome to hymer corner phil now stonedaddy can't ignore us , agree with comments decision made just relax and enjoy it, as you know had mine just over a year same vintage as yours & wouldn't change a thing only had couple of niggles shower waste came apart under floor fixed on warranty & we tend to overload the sliding cupboards under the sink pots pans and 20ltrs of drinking water so have smashed the catches only plastic have fitted half moon cabinet bolts to them now no problems, pity we probably won't see it until we're back in the spring for hereford and you will be well used to it by then



Tom's probably not ignoring you Ken, he just rushes past in case he misses last orders. :cheers:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 5, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Congratulations,lovely van but you do realise that no one will wave back to you now you have a Hymer. :lol-053:



......we will and so will other Hymer owners. :lol-053:

Good choice Phil. We changed at Highbridge and found them very good.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks a great van in a lovely colour and not to long, brill choice.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 5, 2017)

Forgot to mention that all Hymer owners must have a leather bound iPad air for taking useless photos in very crowded places then bore you to death with them over a glass of red wine if you're daft enough to accept an invitation to a drinks party.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 5, 2017)

do what you have to do on old van then let jennie at it she will work wonder with her marigolds


----------



## hotrats (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> It will be going straight on a weighbridge once I have filled all the tanks and fitted the gas system.


Make shure you get out,:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2017)

Now you have a proper motor home and not one of those work vans masquerading as a motor home! 

It looks great Phil and worthy of your status of Wildcamping Supreme Leader. 

And guess what? I am not in the slightest bit jealous.















I hope your zip gets stuck when your bladders full.:mad2::mad2:


----------



## winks (Sep 5, 2017)

Unlike m'learned friend Mr Izwoz, I harbour no envy of your newly acquired Hymer and think it's only right and fitting that the grand panjandrum of our community should have such a fine mobile palace.

I'll be pushing for a nosey about at Moffat.:dance:

Health and Happiness to use it Phil

Cheers

H


----------



## royh28 (Sep 5, 2017)

Excellent choice. As said before "no pockets in a shroud". 
Don't worry bout a thing, every little things going to be all right.

Enjoy, from Pauline and Roy. :boat:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Hi Phil, (only met you once at Bugswater) congrats on new van...looks great and if it ticks all them boxes  then good for you.  Will be interesting what you do and don't transfer from your other van. Hymers seem to be the choice van for the dedicated....which seems appropriate for you as admin * Look forward to hearing how you "pimp it up" with all the gizmos/electronics etc..... Maja



He's going to need a pimp to get him working to pay for it now.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 5, 2017)

Edina said:


> Can we just get it straight from the start ... is that grey or blue? :goodluck:


No, it is  pure white or beige like mine, depending on which eye I look at  with, unless of course it is silver  or is that gold?


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> No, it is  pure white or beige like mine, depending on which eye I look at  with, unless of course it is silver  or is that gold?



Its Beige.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2017)

Or bronze?

Phil I think you should give me the new van... it matches my phone - champagne gold :rabbit:


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats on your choice Phil, welcome to the hymer club.Hope you and family have many happy years in her.
I notice with envy you have the two plug hole shower, so obvious it is amazing it has taken so long to appear.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice bit of kit.
May you have luck, health and happiness in it.


----------



## 1 Cup (Sep 5, 2017)

*wow*

You can pop in and I show you to the weigh bridge round the corner.
Bring your own cups.
Good on ya:rockroll:singing and danceing


----------



## Lee (Sep 5, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Or bronze?
> 
> Phil I think you should give me the new van... it matches my phone - champagne gold :rabbit:



That's it we've the new colour for Phil's van

Champagne Gold

It's only right that he should have a special colour for his special new van.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Congrats on your choice Phil, welcome to the hymer club.Hope you and family have many happy years in her.
> I notice with envy you have the two plug hole shower, so obvious it is amazing it has taken so long to appear.




It also has a heated shower tray.


----------



## Lee (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> It also has a heated shower tray.



Now that's posh!!!!!!


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> It also has a heated shower tray.



And there is you telling us how much you enjoyed showering at the New Year meet in Congleton, yer getting nesh!


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> It also has a heated shower tray.



Okaaaaay... but surely the water will still be cold until it reaches the tray


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Okaaaaay... but surely the water will still be cold until it reaches the tray View attachment 57457



No it has hot water too. The tray is so you have nice warm feet. All the floor is heated.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> He's going to need a pimp to get him working to pay for it now.



You volunteering then eh ....lol Maja.  we just booked in at Winsford...look forward to seeing you there...Maja


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> No it has hot water too. The tray is so you have nice warm feet. All the floor is heated.



Doh, my sense of the ridiculous doesn't always translate :raofl:  I was trying to negate my deep envy of your new champagne (gold) lifestyle. Heated bloomin' floors. Next you'll be telling me it comes with a chauffeur. Ooh, actually... can I apply for that job? You and Tes can sit in the back with the aforementioned champagne...


----------



## Lee (Sep 5, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Okaaaaay... but surely the water will still be cold until it reaches the tray View attachment 57457



Sometimes Jenny you worry me !


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> Sometimes Jenny you worry me !





 It was meant to be a joke... I just forgot the obligatory smiley  I'll revert to being the straight man now


----------



## Miduck (Sep 9, 2017)

*Miduck*

Good on yer phill men with cars have bed for the night now òoooooonly kidding sleep in conform


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Sep 10, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> View attachment 57459
> It was meant to be a joke... I just forgot the obligatory smiley View attachment 57458 I'll revert to being the straight man now



Straight man? When did that happen..:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 10, 2017)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Straight man? When did that happen..:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


It's a long story Colin but basically, a funny thing happened on the way to the forum...


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 10, 2017)

jennie they might need a cleaner for their new van as the job of chauffer is taken by tess


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 11, 2017)

Keeley's got that sewn up Hippy... live-in housekeeper


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 11, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Keeley's got that sewn up Hippy... live-in housekeeper


Keeley will lift one corner of the van up to sweep under it


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 11, 2017)

1 Cup said:


> You can pop in and I show you to the weigh bridge round the corner.
> *Bring your own cups.*
> Good on ya:rockroll:singing and danceing


Is that because you only have 1 cup?


----------



## Admin (Sep 26, 2017)

On our way down to collect Hymer. Transit looks great after lots of repairs and tidying.

Will report more news later.

Over


----------



## Wully (Sep 26, 2017)

Admin said:


> On our way down to collect Hymer. Transit looks great after lots of repairs and tidying.
> 
> Will report more news later.
> 
> Over



What a good feeling just like Christmas I bet yer bums a wee bit twitchy enjoy the day


----------



## The laird (Sep 26, 2017)

Remember push n pull now your in the big boy toy


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 26, 2017)

Bet I can name at least One person will be in a good mood today :dance:


----------



## The laird (Sep 26, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Bet I can name at least One person will be in a good mood today :dance:



Keeley


----------



## Wully (Sep 26, 2017)

Come on phil need an update on new van.o sorry (HYMER) . And photos


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 26, 2017)

HAPPY NEW VAN DAY

:dance::dance::wacko::wacko::raofl::raofl::banana::banana::goodluck::goodluck::lol-053::lol-053::rockroll::rockroll::fun::fun::lol-049::lol-049::cool1::cool1::drive::drive:


----------



## installer (Sep 26, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> And what is wrong with leather seats may I ask,I am just contemplating putting some in mine !!



Perhaps he's a Vegan!


----------



## Admin (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,

Finally just say down at home after a long day.

Old van bye bye



Newer van helloooooooo




Very tired, more tomorrow.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 27, 2017)

Ooh very posh, you still gonna talk to us commoners eh, eh.   Very nice, enjoy. x


----------



## Admin (Sep 28, 2017)

Tes and I were sorting out the van tonight ready for Elm Cottage whilst Keeley was being very helpful...


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2017)

Admin said:


> Tes and I were sorting out the van tonight ready for Elm Cottage whilst Keeley was being very helpful...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58091



Princess and the pea springs to mind lol.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 28, 2017)

Well done, looks fandabydozey.


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 28, 2017)

Admin said:


> Tes and I were sorting out the van tonight ready for Elm Cottage whilst Keeley was being very helpful...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58091



sheer luxury......


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 28, 2017)

Admin said:


> Tes and I were sorting out the van tonight ready for Elm Cottage whilst Keeley was being very helpful...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58091



Who's been sleeping in my bed?


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 28, 2017)

Admin said:


> Tes and I were sorting out the van tonight ready for Elm Cottage whilst Keeley was being very helpful...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58091



Beware Phil and Tes! Looks to me like Housekeeping is doing an in-depth inspection... you know she'll write you up a ticket for not having the pillows perfectly arranged


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 28, 2017)

jennie you could earn yourself some pocket money as doing th e clean on the van when he is away so it returns home pristine and keeps him out of doghouse lol


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 29, 2017)

Phil - update your vehicle on your profile!
Enjoy the new 'van.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Did you get to the weighbridge before loading? What were the weights?



Yes, I did. However, it took 15 minutes to way the van as the lady could not work out how to use the system. There was another 7.5t tipper on the bridge the out side of the bridge. With the van completely empty (fuel on the red) she reported 3660kgs. It should be around 3250 with the awning and towbar. I think she gave me the weight for the empty tipper. I am going to going and weigh it again when I get back from this meet.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 8, 2018)

That is one plush van Phil, a palace on wheels,  hope you are enjoying it and you haven't done too much puking.
I'm intrigued to know how many WC members throw caution to the wind about financing on such a big expensive purchase as a motorhome?
My reason for asking is we looked at some at the weekend .....and even the just looking part I have my head in a bucket....the devil on my shoulder tells me life is too short to worry as long as we can afford in the here and now ....and the angel on my shoulder tells me for the love of god woman get a grip :lol-053:


----------



## REC (Apr 8, 2018)

We thought about it for so long! Did not get a palace on wheels like Phil's but it is certainly upmarket from what we had. Really wanted to convert another ourselves but simply had no time as too much else going on. In hindsight, we would have been much happier with a self conversion as had so many issues with this, but....think it will work out ok. Layout is good ( with minor reservations!) It is warm and everything we need is in place. There is no guarantee that a self build would not have problems...different ones but still stressful potentially. Might have saved a little money but we bought what we could afford and life is for living! Also if you are moving to a newer one, others will be happy to have the older van...as many have pointed out on other threads!! :lol-053:


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 8, 2018)

REC said:


> We thought about it for so long! Did not get a palace on wheels like Phil's but it is certainly upmarket from what we had. Really wanted to convert another ourselves but simply had no time as too much else going on. In hindsight, we would have been much happier with a self conversion as had so many issues with this, but....think it will work out ok. Layout is good ( with minor reservations!) It is warm and everything we need is in place. There is no guarantee that a self build would not have problems...different ones but still stressful potentially. Might have saved a little money but we bought what we could afford and life is for living! Also if you are moving to a newer one, others will be happy to have the older van...as many have pointed out on other threads!! :lol-053:



I see you have one of my all time favourite vans..... :drive:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice! All the best with your new van. Id be to scared to get it dirty!


----------



## REC (Apr 9, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> I see you have one of my all time favourite vans..... :drive:



Well, thanks that makes me feel a bit better! Began to think we had been fooling ourselves, when we had so many snags. Lots of tips now for people when collecting a new van. Things to check etc!


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 9, 2018)

REC said:


> Well, thanks that makes me feel a bit better! Began to think we had been fooling ourselves, when we had so many snags. Lots of tips now for people when collecting a new van. Things to check etc!



I wouldn't worry ...I don't think there is such a thing as the 'perfect'  van... there will always be changes you need to make or things you wished you had, and as you say snags.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 10, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> That is one plush van Phil, a palace on wheels,  hope you are enjoying it and you haven't done too much puking.
> I'm intrigued to know how many WC members throw caution to the wind about financing on such a big expensive purchase as a motorhome?
> My reason for asking is we looked at some at the weekend .....and even the just looking part I have my head in a bucket....the devil on my shoulder tells me life is too short to worry as long as we can afford in the here and now ....and the angel on my shoulder tells me for the love of god woman get a grip :lol-053:



We bought new in January 2016, a hymer B598PL as it happens. I had retired, we had down sized the house and our then Autosleeper was 9 years old. Our logic was that a new van would probably do us our day in European jaunts etc. The money that we had from retiring etc was not going to earn worthwhile interest in a bank, and it also took a very large chunk of money out of our ‘estate’ with regard to care home fees (in the far future we hope). We also rationalised that we had scrimped and saved for a lifetime and never had a new vehicle of any description before. 

The scary thing is when you divide the cost of the van by the number of nights used, but you can rationalise this by factoring in the probable resale value, which seems to be rising at present. All told we have had 211 nights away so far 18,000 miles on the clock and my ready reckoner says each night costs £89 and dropping. Obviously this does not include food, fuel, tax, insurance etc, but any holiday would incur similar overheads.

My advice is do it. The worst outcome is having to sell the van for some reason and losing money, but hindsight says regret is for ever. Nothing ventured.

Davy


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice, a good choice.
As for paying for it... we still are, and will be for another 3 years, so we have got used to it, although my wife has not got used to me saying, "I'm not having £35,000 of van sitting in the garden doing nothing".


----------

